# Goofy is a FANTASTIC Guide



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Goofy, Im sorry if I got into a personal argument with you on here. You can accept my apology, but I dont expect you too. You posted your opinion on a subject and I disagreed with you. I shouldnt have said that you road hunt if you think places are overcrowded. I would probably even hire you as my guide if Proutdoors was busy. You're a dedicated person and you cover miles of terrain on foot and ATV keeping track of these majectic elk all year around. I don't know you personally. I have never met you in my life. I just know that getting off the roads then areas are less crowded and you see bigger elk and that is all I was trying to say. Im sorry you took it personal. I didnt mean to insult you or throw personal attacks at you.

So yes I believe you are a great guide and many many many people would be very happy to have you as their guide. You have seen a lot of animals get harvested during your lifetime. If anyone is wanting an elk hunt of a lifetime then hire Goofy and he will make you a happy person.

Once again Im sorry for being mean to you.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Apology ACCEPTED yote, Your right , I do take thing to serious sometime's.

I would love to take a moment and wish the BEST OF LUCK to every one on this forum
as the 2008 hunt's are about to begin, Be safe, enjoy, and most of all, HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to see you guys put that issue to rest; each of you have some of the better posts that I look for. Good luck to you guys also; I'll be out in just 4 days, hopefully your wishing everyone luck works for me this year; I have not taken a shot in 4 years; sure have had a TON of fun just getting out with family and friends though!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge, I hope you come home this year with a HUGE29 inch buck  Goofy, thanks and the best to luck to you and all the hunts you have lined up this year.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

??????????? Letter from his attorney??????


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope it was a letter from me and nope I dont have an attorney.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Huge, I hope you come home this year with a HUGE29 inch buck  Goofy, thanks and the best to luck to you and all the hunts you have lined up this year.


Thanks and good point; however from what I have seen this year I will most likely need that measuring tape that Loke or Goober use for fishing to get to 29"! :lol:
GH2-I know that every party needs a pooper, but...come on now! :wink:


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I wasn't trying to poop nuthin. Earlier this week goofy was calling slander, he looked into it. Now CS is all flowers and candy, I thought maybe CS got a letter from goofys lawyer.party on dudes!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> I wasn't trying to poop nuthin. Earlier this week goofy was calling slander, he looked into it. Now CS is all flowers and candy, I thought maybe CS got a letter from goofys lawyer.party on dudes!!


If there was ANY merit to the slander charges, how many letters would you have received by now? :shock: :wink:

CS is a good guy who has a lot of passion for hunting. I think it speaks highly of him to be willing to say what he did, even though it was NOT needed IMHO. How many people of slammed him w/o an apology? Think about it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Coyote, I'm sorry that you made fun of goofy too.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Greenhead 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't trying to poop nuthin. Earlier this week goofy was calling slander, he looked into it. Now CS is all flowers and candy, I thought maybe CS got a letter from goofys lawyer.party on dudes!!
> ...


I realize it has no merit, just seemed weird one day they were arguing, goofy brings up the slander thing and a few days latter CS is an alter boy. If he felt the need to apologize for what ever he said fantastic, I'd rather see people get along.

Between my feel bad letters and yours, the rain forest would be in a lot worse shape.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> Between my feel bad letters and yours, the rain forest would be in a lot worse shape.


 *\-\* I NEVER said people should, I am saying people on these forums get a little to serious about themselves. I have dished it out, and I have received plenty in return. I think CS just wanted to end the feud, and showed show manhood by doing so. I wonder when those who have assailed CS will do likewise. I'm just saying...... :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Greenhead 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Between my feel bad letters and yours, the rain forest would be in a lot worse shape.
> ...


Those of you who kiss CS's backside crack me up! Maybe it's just because you're hoping for his business! Maybe he will watch his mouth from now on. I for one get sick of reading the BS than comes out of his mouth. Oh and by the way I'm not sensitive at all so carry on again CS, as it appears you have nothing better to do! :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Those of you who kiss CS's backside crack me up! Maybe it's just because you're hoping for his business! Maybe he will watch his mouth from now on. I for one get sick of reading the BS than comes out of his mouth. Oh and by the way I'm not sensitive at all so carry on again CS, as it appears you have nothing better to do! :roll:


Who is kissing CS's "backside"? I sure ain't, I call the guy up all the time and tell him to mellow out. I am NOT hoping for his 'business' either. If/when he draws another great tag in Utah, I WILL help him out for nothing more than a thank you, just as I did last year. Oh wait, he did by me a burger at Burger King, **** well worth kissing up to him don't you think? :roll: He has 'better' things to do, in fact he DOES more than 90% of us on here, all while being confined to a wheelchair. He shows up to more RAC meeting than probably any of us, he sits on committees to address issues related to wildlife, he has made proposals and helped pass changes for ALL disabled hunters, he has helped dozens of disabled hunters get hunts in Utah/Colorado/Wyoming. Do *you * feel that is a good use of his time? :? Can he be crass? You bet, can I as well? **** straight, but that has NOTHING to do with him having "nothing better to do". Put YOUR money where YOUR *mouth* is, BEFORE you call someone else out!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't expect anyone to kiss my backside. I was just simply apologizing to Goofy for some remarks that I made that was taken a little serious than they should have been. I know I can make people mad sometimes and I dont do it intentionally. Yes I do have better things to do with my time. This year alone I have been able to help quite a few hunters.

1.I have helped two hunters get access to a park in Colorado which hasn't been hunted in 10 years. There is 35 inch bucks at this state park and these two hunters are the only two people who get to hunt the park.

2. I helped a lady get a mule deer tag in Wyoming

3. I helped 5 guys get antelope hunts in Wyoming

4. Im going to get a forum member a whitetail Nebraska tag this year.

5. duck hunting

I'm not bragging but yes I do LOVE hunting. Pro, thank you for your comments and save me a few big bulls for next year if I draw. I really enjoyed the hunt that you took me on last year.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm not bragging but yes I do LOVE hunting.


You are bragging, but why should you not be. Heck you even cleared up some info about a disabled friend of mine.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd be more than willing to buy CS or PRO a burger if they would teach me how to hunt!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> I'd be more than willing to buy CS or PRO a buger if they would teach me how to hunt!


CS is still a few onions short of a full burger. :shock:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be more than willing to buy CS or PRO a buger if they would teach me how to hunt!
> ...


Hey, at least his breath isn't smelly.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> CS is still a few onions short of a full burger. :shock:


Hey, at least his breath isn't smelly.[/quote]Obviously you have never met CS! :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll buy you both a booger as well.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

All this talk about boogers is making me hungry, onions or no onions.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont eat onions or booger. BTW I have the best breathe on the forum. I brush my teeth for 2 minutes twice a day and mouth wash at night from swearing to much haha jk.

They need to make a PRO burger. Nothing but buns and meat. He doesnt eat veggies.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I dont eat onions or booger. BTW I have the best breathe on the forum. I brush my teeth for 2 minutes twice a day and mouth wash at night from swearing to much haha jk.
> 
> They need to make a PRO burger. Nothing but buns and meat. He doesnt eat veggies.


I'm rather frightened that you know so much about Pro's buns and meat. Please don't discuss. :lol: Just kidding. Glad you guys got it ironed out.... If Tree is buying Boogers for folks (the green Worth Mayhem softball bat) please put me down for a 26oz. LMK. 8)


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > I dont eat onions or booger. BTW I have the best breathe on the forum. I brush my teeth for 2 minutes twice a day and mouth wash at night from swearing to much haha jk.
> ...


26oz bat. I assume this is for your daughter or that you are three and a half feet tall.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who kiss CS's backside crack me up! Maybe it's just because you're hoping for his business! Maybe he will watch his mouth from now on. I for one get sick of reading the BS than comes out of his mouth. Oh and by the way I'm not sensitive at all so carry on again CS, as it appears you have nothing better to do! :roll:
> ...




If you are going to make a statement like that then exlpain to me what you are talking about. Have I done something that would give you the impression that I don't? I have and always will put my money where my mouth is so your attempted slam didn't do anything for me other than make me curious as to why you would say that when you know nothing about me! I don't think I said anything that wasn't true. I know that you have helped out CS in the past. Some of us have disabilities, however, that doesn't give us the right to run our mouths pissing everyone off all the time. It just sucks to see people use that and throw it in other peoples faces! Or thinking that it gives us the right to be pricks all the time. I know many people who know you PRO and not all of them have good things to say, however, I've always given you the benefit of the doubt because I don't know you, maybe you should take some of your own adivise and do the same as well before you open your mouth! You seem like a cool guy to me so i'm not really interested in fighting with you! I don't think CS needs and hopefully doesn't want people to feel sorry for him because no matter how bad we have it there will always be other people out there and even on this forum who may be worse off than he is!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I don't expect anyone to kiss my backside. I was just simply apologizing to Goofy for some remarks that I made that was taken a little serious than they should have been. I know I can make people mad sometimes and I dont do it intentionally. Yes I do have better things to do with my time. This year alone I have been able to help quite a few hunters.
> 
> 1.I have helped two hunters get access to a park in Colorado which hasn't been hunted in 10 years. There is 35 inch bucks at this state park and these two hunters are the only two people who get to hunt the park.
> 
> ...


I think that is awesome. You just proved my point that I have been trying to make. With all of the good that you are apparently doing, why come on here and make people think less of you? Just an honest question in my opinion! Obviously you do have more things to do than to be doing that. Like others have said in the past, I really like reading your posts because it appears you are passionate and love the outdoors, however, when you go off on insanity laced topics and posts its a different story.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Uintaman, dont take things sooooooo serious!!! BTW Im not a Saint!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> If you are going to make a statement like that then exlpain to me what you are talking about. Have I done something that would give you the impression that I don't? I have and always will put my money where my mouth is so your attempted slam didn't do anything for me other than make me curious as to why you would say that when you know nothing about me! I don't think I said anything that wasn't true. I know that you have helped out CS in the past. Some of us have disabilities, however, that doesn't give us the right to run our mouths **** everyone off all the time. It just sucks to see people use that and throw it in other peoples faces! Or thinking that it gives us the right to be pricks all the time. I know many people who know you PRO and not all of them have good things to say, however, I've always given you the benefit of the doubt because I don't know you, maybe you should take some of your own adivise and do the same as well before you open your mouth! You seem like a cool guy to me so i'm not really interested in fighting with you! I don't think CS needs and hopefully doesn't want people to feel sorry for him because no matter how bad we have it there will always be other people out there and even on this forum who may be worse off than he is!


First, I wasn't directing ALL my comments at you specifically, but towards those who were slamming CS in general. Second, *you* took a direct shot at *me* with the "kissing his backside" comment, that is a FACT. So, don't go acting all innocent. Third, who is being a "pr1ck"? Is it me because I defend a good friend, or is it those who take cheap shots and accuse him of having "nothing better to do"? Think about it! Fourth, I could give a rip what people you "know" think of me. If they have that view, it is likely founded, as my wife often think I am one as well. :shock: But, at least she has the courage to say it to my face unlike your 'friends'. :? Fifth, I in no way feel 'sorry' for CS. He is an example of how we decide who/what we will be in life regardless of the obstacles placed before us. Sixth, I am no bones with you, so don't make a big deal out of NOTHING.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, I leave to hunt for a day, And this topic is back on top the the board with.....
"PRO vs UINTA MAN" , Why is it ALWAYs Yote or Pro VS's Someone or Somthing?????

Got to tell ya, One of my son's in a wheelchair now, He's got Fibrous Displacia and just had one of his hip's rebiult 5 week's ago, He's going hunting with us in 15 minutes.

We've been through 3 Body casts and 9 other broken bones, More operations to come.

I plan to have him in the disabled hunting program next year, He's already harvested two
turkey's and seen me kill Antelope and elk with my bow.

He's made me a stronger person and I have also learned that people with disabity's realy don't want to be treated differantly than anyone else... So I stan my ground against anyone.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Wow, I leave to hunt for a day, And this topic is back on top the the board with.....
> "PRO vs UINTA MAN" , Why is it ALWAYs Yote or Pro VS's Someone or Somthing?????
> 
> Got to tell ya, One of my son's in a wheelchair now, He's got Fibrous Displacia and just had one of his hip's rebiult 5 week's ago, He's going hunting with us in 15 minutes.
> ...


Goofy, let me know and I can help get him lined up on several hunts  BTW Im no different than anyone else. I can do everything that the rest of you can.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Goofy, let me know and I can help get him lined up on several hunts  BTW Im no different than anyone else.* I can do everything that the rest of you can*.


Oh.....I don't think so Yote !!

Can you refrain from listening to Sean Hannity for one week ??

I didn't think so......


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Why is it ALWAYs Yote or Pro VS's Someone or Somthing?????


Maybe because people ASK FOR IT! CS came on here and made a sincere apology to *you*, and then proceeds to get blasted for it. How is that CS's fault? Then I come on and defend the guy and then I get slammed.

Here is the deal if you, or ANYONE else, is going to come on here and call me out, do NOT cry when I fire back or defend myself. FYI, I am not so childish as to threaten legal action, I will just set the record straight! I to, make part of my living guiding hunters, and I have NEVER made threats to forum members of legal action for comments made about/toward me, which have been well beyond anything CS said to you. People need to get some skin, man up, or stay on the Disney site. I try to get along with folks, but I will NOT stay silent when I read false claims/accusations that I KNOW the truth about. If that doesn't sit well with folks, DON'T PUT BS/RUMORS/LIES ON HERE! How simply is that?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> Can you refrain from listening to Sean Hannity for one week ??


Thanks for the reminder, he is about to share more insight, I got to run!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> CS came on here and made a sincere apology to *you*


Hold the phone here! CS was being sincere? Well my moral compass is all outa wack! :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > CS came on here and made a sincere apology to *you*
> ...


No need to state the obvious! :shock: :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| *OOO* o-||


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to make a statement like that then exlpain to me what you are talking about. Have I done something that would give you the impression that I don't? I have and always will put my money where my mouth is so your attempted slam didn't do anything for me other than make me curious as to why you would say that when you know nothing about me! I don't think I said anything that wasn't true. I know that you have helped out CS in the past. Some of us have disabilities, however, that doesn't give us the right to run our mouths **** everyone off all the time. It just sucks to see people use that and throw it in other peoples faces! Or thinking that it gives us the right to be pricks all the time. I know many people who know you PRO and not all of them have good things to say, however, I've always given you the benefit of the doubt because I don't know you, maybe you should take some of your own adivise and do the same as well before you open your mouth! You seem like a cool guy to me so i'm not really interested in fighting with you! I don't think CS needs and hopefully doesn't want people to feel sorry for him because no matter how bad we have it there will always be other people out there and even on this forum who may be worse off than he is!
> ...


Whatever Pro, your the one that seems to always be getting your panties in a bunch. I don't know why I'm even wasting my time because we all know that you NEVER LOOSE AN ARGUMENT, ARE NEVER WRONG, AND YOUR **** DON'T STINK LIKE THE REST OF US. I am sorry for the slam regarding gaining CS's business because I know that isn't true. I thought it was a good point at the time, however, after I realized that it in fact was not the case and it was a little too late. Now I really don't understand why you feel the need to come to his defense every time someone slams him. It seems that you are more sensitive to him being slammed (even when its warranted) than even he is which brings me back to my original point, WHY! I don't think he needs a body guard or you being on his side every time. Maybe you are the one that is a little to sensitive and over protective of his situation. With you being in the business that you are, why wouldn't you care about what people think about you? Wouldn't having people think good of you help your business in the present as well as assist you in gaining future business? Lastly you talk about people needing to man up and get some skin, again maybe you need to take some of you own advise and quit running to the aid of others who are getting slammed for the stuff that they are writing that in fact has nothing to do with you. Sounds like you are the one who has soft skin and won't be a man and critisize your buddies publicly when they are in the wrong. Instead you come to their defense in public and critisize them in private so you say, sounds like you really do care what some people think of you. Just being a man and keeping it real for you! :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Whatever Pro, your the one that seems to always be getting your panties in a bunch. I could go on with this, however, I won't because this is a public forum and I also know that you NEVER LOOSE AN ARGUMENT, ARE NEVER WRONG, AND YOUR **** DON'T STINK LIKE THE REST OF US, so I would just be wasting my time! I am sorry for the slam regarding gaining CS's business because I know that isn't true. I thought it was a good point at the time, however, after I realized that it in fact was not the case it was a little too late. Now I really don't understand why you feel the need to come to his defense every time someone slams him. It seems that you are more sensitive to him being slammed (even when its warranted) than even he is which brings me back to my original point, WHY! I don't think he needs a body guard or you being on his side every time. Maybe you are the one that is a little to sensitive and over protective of his situation. With you being in the business that you are, why wouldn't you care about what people think about you? Wouldn't having people think good of you help your business in the present as well as assist you in gaining future business? Just keeping it real!


First, thanks for acknowledging that I was not kissing up to CS.

Second, I do NOT come to CS's defense "every time", just when I feel like doing so.

Third, if I wanted everyone to "love/adore" me in order to get their business I would NOT be on here at all! The 'smart' ones NEVER post on these forums, because if you share your views/opinions in a public setting, people WILL be offended/bothered by comments made. I made a decision to not worry about that and let people know where I stand on issues. Those that agree with me that are looking for a **** GOOD guide will give me a call. Those who don't like what I say/stand for won't. I am NOT in a position where I 'need' more clients, I turn down clients as it is. The last thing I need are thin skinned sensitive folk expecting me to get them into range of a trophy animal. If someone wants a guide who will bust his butt, have laughs along the way, and make the experience positive, then I am someone to consider. If someone wants someone who is stuffy, always serious, more worried about what people think of me than of the experience, then I am NOT someone to consider. I have been guiding for 20+ years, what I say to folks on here does nothing to change the NUMEROUS trophy deer/elk I have helped clients put on the ground. Sensitive/too serious folks need not bother calling me. _(O)_


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

My offer is still on the table, a burger with no boogers (onions optional) for a buck. Buck being a deer not a dollar.  .

o-||


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Whatever Pro, your the one that seems to always be getting your panties in a bunch. I don't know why I'm even wasting my time because we all know that you NEVER LOOSE AN ARGUMENT, ARE NEVER WRONG, AND YOUR **** DON'T STINK LIKE THE REST OF US. I am sorry for the slam regarding gaining CS's business because I know that isn't true. I thought it was a good point at the time, however, after I realized that it in fact was not the case and it was a little too late. Now I really don't understand why you feel the need to come to his defense every time someone slams him. It seems that you are more sensitive to him being slammed (even when its warranted) than even he is which brings me back to my original point, WHY! I don't think he needs a body guard or you being on his side every time. Maybe you are the one that is a little to sensitive and over protective of his situation. With you being in the business that you are, why wouldn't you care about what people think about you? Wouldn't having people think good of you help your business in the present as well as assist you in gaining future business? Lastly you talk about people needing to man up and get some skin, again maybe you need to take some of you own advise and quit running to the aid of others who are getting slammed for the stuff that they are writing that in fact has nothing to do with you. Sounds like you are the one who has soft skin and won't be a man and critisize your buddies publicly when they are in the wrong. Instead you come to their defense in public and critisize them in private so you say, sounds like you really do care what some people think of you. Just being a man and keeping it real for you! :roll:


UnitaMan.......

May I say something? Bottom line, these guy's are good friend's in and out of the internet world. CS would do anything he could for *Pro* and vice verse's. They both have the tendency to protect the underdog, if, that person was willing to show one small bit of truth to what he was saying, and that would also include you, btw.

Sure....sometime's they're knot headed, stubborn and full of crap, but, I think most of the time these guy's present some very legit and worthy arguments. I, for one, appreciate what they bring to this forum, mostly in the BIG GAME, and let us know what they believe or don't believe in. Hell.....I never, ever completely agree with them on any issue.....ever !! But, I still consider them my friends, as I do you UnitaMan...

It's good of you to speak your peice though.....I have more respect for you now.

For what it's worth... :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Tis true, I've even got in the trenches 'defending' my buddy *.45* when I felt he was being wrongfully attacked/accused. I NEVER agree 100% with anyone, here or in the 'real' world. Yet, I like MOST people I meet, and I believe MOST like me when they get to know me. My biggest pet peeve in life is people making accusations that are unfounded/false/based on rumors, and I WILL *always* respond to such actions. I care more what people say/think about friends/others than what people say/think about me, that is how I am wired. I have no beef with you UintaMan, as long as you don't make unfounded assertions we are fine. 8) I realize I can come across strong, and at times I get carried away, but I never intend to assail people just for kicks. I have made some GREAT friends on this forum, and I am grateful for each one of them for their kindness/friendship.


----------



## JimmyPage (Aug 7, 2008)

Pro - what you have is a Superiority Complex - which is not a good thing. Easy definition is: subconscious neurotic mechanism of compensation developed by the individual as a result of feelings of inferiority. 

So to combat this you project your feelings of inferiority onto others they perceive as beneath them - hence all the disagreements you have with EVERYONE who does not agree with you. I'm not attacking - just pointing out your posts. 

You have an over inflated sense of self worth - it's not good or bad, but obvious. You believe everyone is in competition with you and your beliefs - which most aren't - they just don't agree with you and you have issues with that. 

You have a huge tendency to discredit other’s opinions and you use forcefulness aimed at dominating those considered as weaker or less important. Just an observation - not an attack.

One more thing, which in my research and work - it has been noted that people can have a superiority complex along with an inferiority complex. Which is a big problem. One side of your brain doubts self worth while the other side continues to pump it up and run like hell with it.

Again - not a personal attack - just food for thought.

I'm sure you'll flame me and I'm guessing your 'supporters' will as well -which is fine because I'll assume they don't know much about this field, but years of psychology have allowed me to offer this thought.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*\-\* |-O-| :mrgreen:

That was deep/insightful. Thanks, I just got '*pro*fessional help w/o having to pay for it. It's good to be me! Oh wait, there it is again, my bad. :shock:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

301.81 Narcissistic Personality Disorder, is that what you are claiming to diagnose Mr. Pro with?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> *301.81 *Narcissistic Personality Disorder, is that what you are claiming to diagnose Mr. Pro with?


No, that's the amount in my savings account.


----------



## JimmyPage (Aug 7, 2008)

Guns and Flies said:


> 301.81 Narcissistic Personality Disorder, is that what you are claiming to diagnose Mr. Pro with?


Nope - not diagnosing anything - just pointing out the obvious. Diagnosis would entail meeting with him - not sure if I'd want to do that to myself. :shock:

Narcissists use self validation for their issues - Pro uses CoyoteSlayer and .45 to do that for him.

Narcissistic PD is very very different than Superiority and Inferiority complexes.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*OOO*


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

JimmyPage said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> > 301.81 Narcissistic Personality Disorder, is that what you are claiming to diagnose Mr. Pro with?
> ...


Well it seems according to DBT, superior vs inferior is one of the main dialectics at the heart of the disorder.

It is interesting to me that you felt like you had to make this point, are you truly posting this in an effort to HELP Pro, the fact that you just mentioned that you would not want to meet him tends to elude that may not have his best interest in mind.


----------



## JimmyPage (Aug 7, 2008)

First - Pro has to recognize that he may or may not have a PD - maybe his online persona has the PD and the real Pro is a mentally healthy individual who only uses this forum for some odd reason to show a PD - only he really knows.

Second - if he chooses to get help - then that's the first step - the next would be to find a mental health provider and not one on the internet. 

I have no desire to deal with this type of person because his behavior could be different in person and the diagnosis could lead somewhere else that I don't want to go. _(O)_


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JimmyPage said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> > 301.81 Narcissistic Personality Disorder, is that what you are claiming to diagnose Mr. Pro with?
> ...


Hell NO! You didn't!!! WOW!!! What does River Rat's signature say? Something about unsolicited opinions...? I think your post is VERY inappropriate to take such an unsolicited demeaning attack at anyone in such a personal way. I think Pro is actally quite a wienie, except that he is my only Ford/BYU ally, just kidding. I think you are out line Jimmy; take a gander in the mirror about your own inferiority complex and that of demeaning others; since you started throwing out the insults, they are insults, just because I am a banker does not give me the right to call you a loser deadbeat does it? I think your post would be more approprioately posted on a psychology forum.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> JimmyPage said:
> 
> 
> > Guns and Flies said:
> ...


I agree, it seem Jimmy that you tried to slam Pro and used your Psychology training to put weight behind the punch in an effort to put more damage in the insult. Usually psychologists use their training to lift and help others?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, and now I am going to curl up in the fetal position because Jimmy 'diagnosed' me over the internet. Always good for a laugh! What do you call someone who HIDES behind a FAKE identity who claims to be an 'expert' in a certain field? :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I never thought that apologizing to Goofy would cause so much problems. Maybe I shouldnt apology to anyone anymore. I have never been on a forum where most of you have more women hormones than men. Pro was just pointing out the obvious and everyone slams him for it. There is no reason to take cheap shots at someone. I know I can be a little rough times, but I don't mean it to hurt people's feelings. Thanks Pro for your comments.

If you read Pro's comments then he uses COMMON SENSE. If you post something wrong he will point it out to you so what is wrong with that. He has pointed things out to me that I have said that were WRONG. If you dont like people point out when your wrong then DONT POST. If your too sensitive that people wont agree with you then DON'T POST. 

So where is the testosterone on this forum? All I have seen lately are Drama queens.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Jimmypage, you have been in a dark closet for at least a year before you decided to come and attack Pro and I. In your fancy psychology book then can you find a mental disorder for that? I would probably cure yourself before trying to treat other people. Most of your posts are personal attacks so therefore you have a mental disorder for this also. I think you have a lot of reading to do today. Come back tomorrow and tell me what you have learned.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW I never took the time to delve that deep in to what makes these two tick!!

PRO is a good guy other than shooting a hoyt and having his head up his ass when it comes to big game management.

PRO do the right thing here get some help......................Buy a Mathews!!!!!!!!
If CS was any kind of a true friend like I am he wouldn't let you Hoyt yourself year after year.

What the hell are you doing in town any way


----------



## JimmyPage (Aug 7, 2008)

First off - I didn't diagnose you - just pointed out the obvious. Take it for what it's worth - if you need to work on something - there you go.

Second - there was no personal attack - if you can't differentiate then maybe you do need some professional help. Someone offers advise in a non-slanderous, non-threating manner and you have issues with it and so do others, then by all means - seek help.

Third - never claimed to be an expert in ANY field. Again - I offered an observation.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> First off - I didn't diagnose you - just pointed out the obvious. Take it for what it's worth - if you need to work on something - there you go.
> 
> Second - there was no personal attack - if you can't differentiate then maybe you do need some professional help. Someone offers advise in a non-slanderous, non-threating manner and you have issues with it and so do others, then by all means - seek help.
> 
> Third - never claimed to be an expert in ANY field. Again - I offered an observation.


Well dont offer stupidity and then maybe people will listen. I also offered advice to you and whether you take the next step depends solely on you. So eat your own words and take it for what its worth.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG,,,,,I sure DID NOT see this one coming.....Silly me , I thought Jimmy played lead guitar for Zeppelin...........But noooooooooooooo, A degree in PSYCHOLOGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROCK ON DUDE.....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> WOW I never took the time to delve that deep in to what makes these two tick!!
> 
> PRO is a good guy other than shooting a hoyt and having his head up **** it comes to big game management.
> 
> ...


I'm leaving town Thursday, I had an appointment with Dr. Freud that was mandated by the courts. :shock:

Keep shooting that POS Matthews, I'll keep KILLING with my Hoyt! :mrgreen:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

It's OK young psychopath.... with the right voltages and drugs you may see the light one day.

Side note and I probably should start another thread but what is this bull**** I am hearing about management deer tags??? Are you kidding me???


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh my gawd !! :shock:

Is that *moronic*, troll boy back again ??

JP...I thought you crawled back in your hole and were gone forever !!

I was sure hoping.......


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I prefer to think of JP as a breath of fresh air. He's got the two evil dictators on the run.
:twisted: ROCK ON JP!!! :twisted:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I prefer to think of JP as a breath of fresh air. He's got the two evil dictators on the run.
> ROCK ON JP!!!


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: THAT IS FUNNY!!! Well you better tell him to step up his game plan. GGM aka JP is out sniffing paint cans and thinking hes an internet psychologist now. Pete will get a bill in the mail.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Atta boy Gordy. You go big guy!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I know this don't help the situatrion any, but I always knew something was wrong with Pro... :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

JimmyPage said:


> Pro - what you have is a Superiority Complex - which is not a good thing. Easy definition is: subconscious neurotic mechanism of compensation developed by the individual as a result of feelings of inferiority.
> 
> So to combat this you project your feelings of inferiority onto others they perceive as beneath them - hence all the disagreements you have with EVERYONE who does not agree with you. I'm not attacking - just pointing out your posts.
> 
> ...


JimmyPage....I have edited your post a little.

Honestly Jimmy, this whole *anal*ysis of your's, it sounds like your talking about yourself.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> Honestly Jimmy, this whole *anal*ysis of your's, it sounds like your talking about yourself.


*.45*, this type of post illustrates why I love you so! You are a funny, yet wise man. You're still way out there in _left _ field though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly Jimmy, this whole *anal*ysis of your's, it sounds like your talking about yourself.
> ...


+1 Chevy fan, yard ducks, yard tortoises, T-ville case closed--way out in left field :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW is this whole thread for real. To think I just read though the whole thing. I have learned so much. How is it that thing that start so simple turn out so badly.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> WOW is this whole thread for real. To think I just read though the whole thing. I have learned so much. How is it that thing that start so simple turn out so badly.


Because spikes are hunted by so many people!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Jimmypage is just following his psychologist advice and confronting the DEMONS from his past.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't believe I wasted my time reading this crap. I wish I had the time to spend on such trivial things like all you guys do.  :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I personally would like Jimmie Page's evaluation of the following:

.45

Coyoteslayer

Garyfish

Berg

fixedblade (for sure)

Finnegan

orvis1

me (please)

idiotwithabow

Tex

elk22

epek

deercatcherguy (The previous five can now be reffered to as the brothers grunt, if it's ok)

truemule

pintail (I already know he's crazy, I'm just wondering why.)

Zim

Peterson

#1 DEER 1-eye 

Huge29

wyo2ut

weatherby25

STEVO

MarkM

bwhntr

10000ft.

Trooper

Uintaman

HOGAN

ACHY

LETTER-RIP

dkhntrdustin

RiverRat

SteepNDeep

chet (duh)

Utfireman

northslope

Loke

Longfeather

Renegade

wyogoob (Is senility a diagnosis? J/k big guy)

UZ-A-BOW

Please feel free to add to the list. But here's a start. I would appreciate a full dignosis on all of the above by next monday.

Thanks

Tree


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: LMFAO!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, and that guy above me.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I already know what my diagnosis is. i just got back from my shock therapy appt. :shock:


----------

